# From the sketchbook: 2-shot Sling-X-Bow



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Have been working on the design while taking sunbathes. Fun!

For a two-shot version, you need to have most things twice. Two 
sliding forks, two locks, the whole deal.

My idea is to make a lock plate that is above the base plate, with the 
two locks over/under. The trigger mechanism is a sled that slides back 
and forth. The back position locks both pouches, halfway releases lock 
1 (should be the lower one so the relaxed rubber us out of the way), 
all the way forwards releases lock 2.

The trigger lever simply pushes the sled back and forth.

I plan to use flat steel bars for all the parts and will keep the 
locks flat, so the weapon should not be too bulky.

What do you think?

Jörg


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice design, hope your havin fun in the sun


----------



## Chief AJ (Apr 2, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Have been working on the design while taking sunbathes. Fun!
> 
> For a two-shot version, you need to have most things twice. Two
> sliding forks, two locks, the whole deal.
> ...


A Double Slingshot, super. I have barrel shot gun and rifle, and now I must have a Double Slingshot, I know want to do a Double Barrel Slingshot. Chief AJ


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like it needs one fork on top and one fork on the bottom with the bottom fork shooting first so the bands stay clear for the second shot? Trigger mechanism looks like it is on top. Wouldn't it need a pouch lock on top and one on the bottom?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Smitty, as I said in the text, the bottom one needs to shoot first. The sketch is misleading, bur the part can be turned around, it is symmetrical over/under.

Yes, two locks, look clisely at the sketch.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Well...I think it is going to be fun to see the video! Really a great idea to keep the rubber relaxed until ready to shoot with the pouch and ammo locked and loaded.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

A sliding trigger sled!

What a neat idea.









Enjoy the sun-'n-fun.

I have also been thinking of a 2 shot rifle.

There are many other design possibilities.

Also, if we rotate the trigger posts 180* we gain a few inches for the draw length

I hope to see many more versions built by other SS enthusiasts.


----------



## Paul (Jun 15, 2010)

JoergS said:


> What do you think?
> 
> Jörg


Very Good. I like the sliding lock mechanism. (I had one of these in mind, also).
Now, what do the two "barrels" look like?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I had a very similar idea using a slide, but my idea used a shallow U shaped piece to hold the arms in place. When you pulled the trigger it would slide the U bar forward, first releasing the shorter set of arms, then the 2mm longer arms. The grip pins and hinge points would be in the same location, the arms would just be slightly different lengths.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to mention that the U shaped piece would slide into place at the front of the arms.


----------

